# How long should I expect to wait?



## johnharte (Feb 2, 2008)

Greetings all... Signed up to ttoc and havent recieved anything. I know I need to be patient etc, been about 6 weeks...

Have emailed and recieved no reply.

Thanks - John


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

i joined about 3 weeks ago,nothing yet, but i've had a couple of emails letting me know status. just have to hang on i suppose? :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi both,

As advised in the TTOC shop, it can take up to around 6 weeks for a new membership to be processed, particularly for the personalised membership cards to be ordered, created and delivered. I do believe we're expectng a batch of membership cards imminently, so we should be fulfulling a number of memberhip orders very soon


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

johnharte said:


> Greetings all... Signed up to ttoc and havent recieved anything. I know I need to be patient etc, been about 6 weeks...
> 
> Have emailed and recieved no reply.
> 
> Thanks - John


Hi John

Your car has been ordered and normally would take about 7-10 days for delivery. We'll process your membership pack and despatch at the earliest weekend after receipt of your personalised membership card.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

southjj said:


> i joined about 3 weeks ago,nothing yet, but i've had a couple of emails letting me know status. just have to hang on i suppose? :?


Hi Jon

Your membership is in the same boat as John's.

we'll keep you both updated on progress.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Jon and John - both of you ordered on 12th Feb so you will be in the next batch of packs to go out. Your membership cards are on order and as soon as they arrive we will get the pack to you as soon as we can. Should have no problems beating the 6 week deadline of 25th March.

Thanks for being patient - it is worth it!

Lou


----------



## johnharte (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Louise,

John


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

cheers lou


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

johnharte said:


> Greetings all... Signed up to ttoc and havent recieved anything. I know I need to be patient etc, been about 6 weeks...





t7 said:


> Jon and John - both of you ordered on 12th Feb


Blimey John - you must be excited about getting your pack if two weeks feels like six!


----------



## johnharte (Feb 2, 2008)

My first child was born on 17th... (Girl - Eleanor) and as you can imagine, I've lost all track of days, weeks etc!! It really does feel longer!!

Anyway - thanks for the updates, was never concerned.. Just wanted to know that there was no hold up from my end etc..

I'm off back to bed....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## johnharte (Feb 2, 2008)

Cheers Clive...!


----------



## johnharte (Feb 2, 2008)

zhuifeng166 said:


> HELLO FRIEND
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO DO BUSINESS WITH YOU.
> 
> ...


Who are these people? :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## johnharte (Feb 2, 2008)

Still nothing...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

To quote Mark from another thread yesterday:



nutts said:


> As a matter of fact I have 33 new cards in front of me  and the packs are ready. All that is needed is to print off the welcome letter and drop it and the card in the envelope... oh and then take them to the PO. Should be with you guys this week.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

clived said:


> To quote Mark from another thread yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must of had mine in the 33 cards as i've just received mine 

And i've modded my signature!!!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Still waiting


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Still waiting


Hi Matt - have we hit 6 weeks yet? If so, please drop us an email at [email protected] with your surname and order number so we can take a look.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

clived said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting
> ...


OMG just checked my paypal account and it was only 1st March when I signed up........seems like longer.
I will blame the excitement, still 6 weeks up soon !!
Thanks
Matt


----------



## johnharte (Feb 2, 2008)

Pack arrived - What should I exactly expect to receive?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

johnharte said:


> Pack arrived - What should I exactly expect to receive?


A black Audi carrier containing a 1 x pen, 1 x pad, an introduction letter from myself, 1 x personalised membership card, 2 x window stickers, 10 - 20 club flyers, 1 x TTOC gel badge, the latest magazine... and if we have any left; 1 or 2 CD's.

and roughly every 3 months the club magazine for the duration of your membership.

Is that what you received?


----------

